# ieri sera...



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

..mi sono intrippato con questi....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfibWlWeP4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRPVSvT9y4Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQZVL9gGxi0


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ..mi sono intrippato con questi....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfibWlWeP4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRPVSvT9y4Y&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQZVL9gGxi0


ce ne cala un casino sai?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Ma chissenefrega scusa!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce ne cala un casino sai?





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chissenefrega scusa!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce ne cala un casino sai?


guarda dagli due schiaffi tu che io mi sento senza forze


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce ne cala un casino sai?





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chissenefrega scusa!


 racchie insensibili all'arte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda dagli due schiaffi tu che io mi sento senza forze


è inaudito!!
hanno anticipato il silmo a parigi al 17 di settembre e ho da fare 3 progetti.
Non ce la posso fare.
pensavo di non fare più un cazzo fino a venerdì 

	
	
		
		
	


	












reale, scusa ma dei tuoi intruppamenti continua a non calarcene una sega


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda dagli due schiaffi tu che io mi sento senza forze


tutti in un minuto però!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è inaudito!!
> hanno anticipato il silmo a parigi al 17 di settembre e ho da fare 3 progetti.
> Non ce la posso fare.
> pensavo di non fare più un cazzo fino a venerdì
> ...


 intrIppamenti...'gnuranta!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> intrIppamenti...'gnuranta!


frega 'na sega ugualmente


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> frega 'na sega ugualmente


* FUORI DAL MIO THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

scusate, potreste uscire dal mio 3d entro 2 secondi?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate, potreste uscire dal mio 3d entro 2 secondi?


 Tu sei solo gelosa che lo potrbbero scambiare e risponderti qui....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> * FUORI DAL MIO THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora vi stavo dicendo che hanno anticipato il silmo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi trovo nella situazione sgradevolissima di dover lavorare questi restanti tre giorni e la cosa mi scassa lu chez non poco.
Poi devo fare pure i preventivi in inglese... in più ho lasciato i cd a casa coi vecchi progetti e mi tocca tornare a casa all'una quando volevo andare a comprare il cavo ethernet


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> Tu sei solo gelosa che lo potrbbero scambiare e risponderti qui....


ma questo è tuo.
come ti permetti di aprire un post con il mio stesso titolo?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questo è tuo.
> come ti permetti di aprire un post con il mio stesso titolo?


perchè c'ha la fantasia di un bradipo in amore


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questo è tuo.
> come ti permetti di aprire un post con il mio stesso titolo?


 opssssss...non c'è più!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> opssssss...non c'è più!


dicevi?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora vi stavo dicendo che hanno anticipato il silmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sei sicura che riesci a comprarlo da sola il cavo ethernet o ti ci vuole un tecnico?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sei sicura che riesci a comprarlo da sola il cavo ethernet o ti ci vuole un tecnico?


nel caso mi gioco la carta del tiramisu e chi s'è visto s'è visto


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel caso mi gioco la carta del tiramisu e chi s'è visto s'è visto
























sto male........
ho paura a ridere troppo..dovesse succedere un patatrac....


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè c'ha la fantasia di un bradipo in amore


baciami il cupolone


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sto male........
> *ho paura a ridere troppo..dovesse succedere un patatrac*....


ti si sono smollati un pò gli sfinteri?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti si sono smollati un pò gli sfinteri?


direi di si... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sfiunteri? ma tu quanti ne hai?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> direi di si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uno ma con due coglioni così p


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uno ma con due coglioni così p


 beh, allora quello anche io..e senza scomodare goggle maps...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Ma del fatto che abbiano anticipato il silmo non ve ne frega una sega?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma del fatto che abbiano anticipato il silmo non ve ne frega una sega?


 1) caxxo è il silmo?
2) si, frega sega
3) apriti un thread tuo, saprofita. e non titolarlo "ieri sera"


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

salone degli occhiali a parigi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ti spiace se scrocco il tuo??



brancoleone ha detto:


> 1) caxxo è il silmo?
> 2) si, frega sega
> 3) apriti un thread tuo, saprofita. e non titolarlo "ieri sera"


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma del fatto che abbiano anticipato il silmo non ve ne frega una sega?


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> salone degli occhiali a parigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








5 eurini dai cinesi e ti passa la paura, obsoleta!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


ma mi tocca lavorare!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi tocca lavorare!!!


cosa stai dicendo arnold??


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


*




*


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo arnold??


* willys!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* la frase è "che cosa stai dicendo, willys"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*sono mesi che lo si fa notare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche tu presissimo di lavoro eh?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche tu presissimo di lavoro eh?


 stordita io sono a casa per la cagarella e febbre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> stordita io sono a casa per la cagarella e febbre


 Ma non è il kebab è l'influenza A ...mi auguro solo che tu non l'abbia attaccata ad altri...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è il kebab è l'influenza A ...mi auguro solo che tu non l'abbia attaccata ad altri...




















ma va...già dopo una mezz'oretta che ho mangiato il kebab ho cominciato a sentire una pesantezza....

















me la tiri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma va...già dopo una mezz'oretta che ho mangiato il kebab ho cominciato a sentire una pesantezza....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora puoi star tranquillo.
Ma dopo mezzora ...sarà qualcosa che hai mangiato il giorno prima.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora puoi star tranquillo.
> Ma dopo mezzora ...sarà qualcosa che hai mangiato il giorno prima.


ma scusa..ho detto pesantezza..se non stai digerendo una cosa mica lo senti il giorno dopo...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

non ho capito: voi fate ridere banco e lui si caga addosso?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito: voi fate ridere banco e lui si caga addosso?


 no lui si caga addosso e se ride la cosa si potrebbe accentuare
hai quel fastidiosissimo difetto di pronuncia che elide le r?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> no lui si caga addosso e se ride la cosa si potrebbe accentuare
> hai quel fastidiosissimo difetto di pronuncia che elide le r?


non so cosa dirti ...la erre a quest'ora la mattina prende la porta e se ne va 
ho provato a trattenere ma a niente sono valse le mie reiterate proteste


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa dirti ...la erre a quest'ora la mattina prende la porta e se ne va
> ho provato a trattenere ma a niente sono valse le mie reiterate proteste


 prova a metterci una z


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

è uscita con la erre
sospetto abbiano una relazione


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uscita con la erre
> sospetto abbiano una relazione


 che zarre!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

cmq branco dovresti fare qualcosa per quel tuo problemino allo sfintere sai?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq branco dovresti fare qualcosa per quel tuo problemino allo sfintere sai?


ho una serie di tappi di sughero per fiaschi di vino...che dici?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ho una serie di tappi di sughero per fiaschi di vino...che dici?


per me una birretta grazie!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me una birretta grazie!!


 corretta?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

sto finendo il primo progettino per il silmo


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> corretta?


cor*rett*o?? no grazie, e la lattina lasciamela chiusa


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cor*rett*o?? no grazie, e la lattina lasciamela chiusa


ma noi abbiamo solo alla spina. che faccio? lascio?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma noi abbiamo solo alla spina. che faccio? lascio?


ah racchio, prima di offrire birrette mettiti il pannolone eh??


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto finendo il primo progettino per il silmo


ce...zzzzzzzzzz..........ne...zzzzzzzzz.........cala.....zzzzzzzzzzz...
una.........zzzzzzzz.........cifra......zzzzzzzzzzz......sai????????..........zzzzzz.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah racchio, prima di offrire birrette mettiti il pannolone eh??


 ok capito...caffè borghetti per tutti!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ok capito...caffè borghetti per tutti!!!!!!!!!!


caffè????


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> caffè????


 non scuotermi!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non scuotermi!!!!!!


aspetta, accomodati qua prima


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aspetta, accomodati qua prima


 picchiare qualcuno sul cesso è come picchiare quelli con gli occhiali...donna senza etica...


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> picchiare qualcuno sul cesso è come picchiare quelli con gli occhiali...donna senza etica...


è una padella racchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando l'hai usata poi te la becchi in testa


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è una padella racchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mea culpa, ma non me ne intendo di padelle...sei senza cu...ore...


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mea culpa, ma non me ne intendo di padelle...sei senza cu...ore...


col tuo problemino non ti intendi di padelle???


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> col tuo problemino non ti intendi di padelle???


 poi passo il mocio, non ti preoccupare....


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> poi passo il mocio, non ti preoccupare....


moccio e cacca.
scusami ma casa tua non è proprio di zona per me


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ce...zzzzzzzzzz..........ne...zzzzzzzzz.........cala.....zzzzzzzzzzz...
> una.........zzzzzzzz.........cifra......zzzzzzzzzzz......sai????????..........zzzzzz.



che modi, però...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Per fortuna siete nel forum Disquisizioni Culturali


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per fortuna siete nel forum Disquisizioni Culturali


 hanno cominciato loro ad inzozzarmi il thread


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> moccio e cacca.
> scusami ma casa tua non è proprio di zona per me


 perchè? volevo proporti un pic nic nel mio salotto...che ingrata!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi, però...


 hai ragione, scusa....zzzz...raccontaci....dai!...zzzz.....subito!...zzzzz....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per fortuna siete nel forum Disquisizioni Culturali


 Lo staff dovrebbe mettere in ordine!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bei tempi quando c'era una moderazione efficiente!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo staff dovrebbe mettere in ordine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 racchia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> racchia!


 Segnalato


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo staff dovrebbe mettere in ordine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che bei tempi


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che bei tempi


 metterci la testa anche nell'acqua no?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo staff dovrebbe mettere in ordine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O almeno distribuire Imodium (o come diamine si chiama)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O almeno distribuire Imodium (o come diamine si chiama)


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

dite la verità..vi manco come moderatrice eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite la verità..vi manco come moderatrice eh?


 Centravanti di sfondamento della squadra...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Centravanti di sfondamento della squadra...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Io ero l'ala sinistra sfondata della squadra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ero l'ala sinistra sfondata della squadra
















Io, naturalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , il regista...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io, naturalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orbo...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

vi ricordate che bello che ci scrivevamo nell'area staff e potevamo sparlare di tutti senza che lo sapessero?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

io ero davvero troppo buona, le facevo passare quasi tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	








oggi sarei molto più severa


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dite la verità..vi manco come moderatrice eh?


 certo, come una serie di calci ai testicoli...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> certo, come una serie di calci ai testicoli...


ma se non ti ho mai sanzionato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ah quanti rimpianti


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se non ti ho mai sanzionato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma se non te ne ho mai dato motivo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah chi se frega


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ricordate che bello che ci scrivevamo nell'area staff e potevamo sparlare di tutti senza che lo sapessero?


 Quello era il meglio!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello era il meglio!
















  che zozze!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ricordate che bello che ci scrivevamo nell'area staff e potevamo sparlare di tutti senza che lo sapessero?


 me l'ero scordato!!


----------

